# Aww... Not the quills...



## CoxMD (Apr 30, 2010)

My boy Basil just self-annointed himself with his new cat food. :evil: :lol: 

And he just had a bath saturday night!


----------



## krbshappy71 (Jul 17, 2009)

don't touch the hair!!

Hedgies, gotta love 'em.


----------



## CoxMD (Apr 30, 2010)

He scared me so badly, I thought he was choking until SMEAR all over his head.


----------



## emeko (Nov 28, 2009)

My favourite of all is nice and green from spinach....

Or nice and orange from carrots.... Yum


----------

